# Heater for ada 60p tank (60 litres) - Inline or not?



## steveno (22 Oct 2017)

Hey all, was wondering if any one could offer some advice, i recently picked up an ADA 60P tank, for a up a new iwagumi scape, I've started to think about the heater, had planned using a Hydor Inline heater for the minimum look but looking on their website, these heater are designed or slightly larger tanks (100 litre +). Any one using with this size tank or do i have to a in tank heater .


----------



## Nigel95 (22 Oct 2017)

I am using hydor eth 200 on a 36L and a 128L tank. Although it can get easier broken because on a smaller tank the heater will turn more on and off. But to answer your question you can easily use it on a 60p. You need a bit of luck some people run the inline heater for years and some people had them only running for 6 months before they got broken.


----------



## Zeus. (22 Oct 2017)

Have two hydro heaters myself which  I have the power turn off via reading from thermal probe which goes to my PLC, the PLC has a night and day time temp too. Only slightly different 1.0degree max.
Not cheap to do, but doable.

Sent from Mountolympus via neural interface


----------



## steveno (23 Oct 2017)

Thanks for your responce chaps, Zeus can I ask what's a PLC.


----------



## Zeus. (23 Oct 2017)

steveno said:


> Thanks for your responce chaps, Zeus can I ask what's a PLC.



How to use a PLC worth read. Not cheap.


----------



## Cactusface (24 Oct 2017)

Hi All,
             I keep saying I'll make my own PLC using an Arduino, simple programming. I've used the arduino for other things like my seed propagator,  where the temp is controlled by what light is available, anyone interested!!  especially if around the Leicester area.
Regards

Mel.


----------



## Cactusface (24 Oct 2017)

Hi,
      I too am thinking about an inline heater, what about this one: https://www.banggood.com/220V-240V-...ium-Fish-Tank-p-1132604.html?rmmds=mywishlist  It's 300W and I only need 200W on my 170L tank! So it might not be constantly switching on/off. very good price? I've had some good stuff from China and some not so good!  I like the option for different pipe fittings.
Your opions and advice welcome.
Regards

Mel.


----------



## Cactusface (24 Oct 2017)

Hi All,
                 It still seems like I can't edit a thread, once I've left it and come back! There is NO edit option,  just report and bookmark, can this be right!!
Anyway here's  my modified post..


Hi All,

            I keep saying I'll make my own PLC using an Arduino, simple programming. Development software FREE, (basicly C/C+) forget £100's think <£50ish. I've used the arduino for other things like my seed propagator,  where the temp is controlled by what light is available, anyone interested!!  especially if around the Leicester area.

Regards

Mel.


----------



## dw1305 (24 Oct 2017)

Hi all, 





Cactusface said:


> t still seems like I can't edit a thread, once I've left it and come back! There is NO edit option, just report and bookmark, can this be right!!


If it is a thread you've started, you can always come back and edit your posts. 

If you post on a thread where you weren't the original poster then you only have a fifteen minute window in which that post can be edited. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Cactusface (24 Oct 2017)

Thanks Darrel, That's cleared that little matter up, next time I'll know.
Regards

Mel.


----------



## andusbeckus (4 Nov 2017)

I’ve been running a Hydor inline heater on my 60cm tank for 2 years no problems


----------



## steveno (5 Nov 2017)

Thanks all for responses,  a more simple solution... I picked up a programmable extension which I can control via pc, set time etc 
https://www.maplin.co.uk/p/energenie-four-socket-power-management-system-n05kf

I used this previously with my old setup hope it still works. ￼ 

I picked up an Hydon Inline heater 200w. 

Cheers


----------



## Cactusface (5 Nov 2017)

Hi,
     I've just ordered one of these: https://www.banggood.com/220V-240V-...p-1132604.html?rmmds=myorder&cur_warehouse=CN From Bang-Good in China, their stuff don't seem so bad!!  Steveno when I saw the Maplin link, I thought that will be expensive or rubbish, but it does look quite good and useful. Why should I take all that time building my own controller, programmihg an Arduino, etc....    Think I might take a closer look at that, at £15 got to be a baregain? 
Regards

Mel.


----------



## steveno (5 Nov 2017)

Hello Mel,

The energenie extension worked a charm for me  couple of years ago, there are 4 programmable socket plus 2 standard socket which was more than adequate for my needs, however since moving house and leaving the scene it has been kept in my wardrobe, but finally decided to start a new tank hopefully it still working as will be using for my new set up, finger crossed.


----------



## Cactusface (6 Nov 2017)

Hi All,
      Well my inline heater arrived today from China! Looks good, with adaptors for different sized piping. Can I wait till tomorrow to get a metre of 12/16 pipe or will I nick some off my old Eheim 2213 classic??  But in the meantime here's a few pictures. I'll get back once it fixed in place and working? The instructions are in Chinese, but it seems very simple, just follow the pictures, if you must.

Regards

Mel.


----------



## kadoxu (6 Nov 2017)

I use inline heaters whenever I can. I have 4 tanks and only the Fluval Edge doesn't have one... mainly because I'm not using a canister filter on it. Even my Fluval Chi (20L) has a 300W inline heater.


----------

